# Arab Maghreb Union



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> i'm not very well informed about N.Africa, but recently I met quite a few. I was pretty amazed at the diverse faces. I met a Tunisian with red hair and green eyes, I wouldn't have thought he was from N.Africa until he told me his name which was typical Arabic name. But I also met some who look similar to Arabs in the Mid East, and even some who look more East African like Ethiopians. Is this typical of all N.African countries?


It depends of the origins, in North Africa you have arabs, berbers, jews, africans...! ^^


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Arpels said:


> if you have pics of Gardhaia please post kay:


Here is *Ghardaïa*, located in centre of Algeria.
SSC by me


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

gorgeous :drool: thanks kay: the city is very well integrated in the landscape...


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG, Ghardaïa looks like a heaven for a photographer.


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

other photos of *GHARDAIA (ALGERIA) *


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome thread thank Casamor for taking the initiative!!! :applause:

now I'll post some pics of Tunisian cities 

*TUNIS CAPITAL​*




























































































































SSC Tunis city


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*BIZERTE TUNISIA​*























































SSC TUNISIA BIZERTE CITY


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

TABARKA TUNISIA












































SSC TUNISIA TABARKA CITY


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*MAHDIA TUNISIA​*































































SSC TUNISIA


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

SOUSSE TUNISIA


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

You're welcome Tounsi, nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ghardaia town looks awesome :cheers: thanks for sharing them kay:


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

nice photos TOUNSI ^^

thanks for your comments christos


*city of Bechar (WEST ALGERIA) SSC by me*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

More pics for Algiers

* Algiers:* SSC by me


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*BÉJAIA*: SSC by me


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

C'est vraiment incroyable ce que nos 3 pays se ressemblent! On peut pas faire la difference entre les 3 sauf si y'a un drapeau! lol


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really nice idea, original...


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

What a strange nation? Looks great, arabian with snow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


>


Very nice updated pics of Algiers  i like this pic


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

tétouan
























































































the old medina
























marina smir


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics ^^
> 
> 
> Thanks 6y 4 ever kay:


u welcome


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*SKIKDA:* SSC by (me)


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

tanger










































































































































Tangier Port


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

*ALHOCEIMA (Morocco)*
Source: Imageshack, flickr, Muvo


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

ALHOCEIMA (Morocco)

Source: Imageshack


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

wow sympa, je n'ai jamais été a Al Hoceima!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Al Hoceima (or ALHOCEIMA) town looks really very nice :cheers: thanks for posting those photos


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the coast line in this area (Al Hoceima), Rift cost line in general, is superb :yes:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I love the Moroccan style mosques. Very beautiful


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

tnx ^^


----------



## D.j (Mar 10, 2009)

nice cities 
i did visit last year morocco and tunisia and thay r so beautiful


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

fés(the old city in morocco 1200 year)
























































Mellah Jewish Cementary








fes muslim cementary
































royal palace 
















medersa ibn inania

































nature around fes
sabo river








middle atlas mountains








in this a video of fes under snow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yck_fHrs4fo


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

i love this city...it's look like "One Thousand and One Nights" towns

j'aime bien fés, on dirait une ville des "mille et une nuits"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fés town looks great, the architecture style is great, awesome


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Casablanca - Source Flickr:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Marroquin Babs :drool:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Arpels said:


> Marroquin Babs :drool:


what??


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

I think he was refering to doors "Bab"


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Or maybe he means Moroccan babes :rock: :tongue2:



AlHoceima is just heavenly. The Northern Mediterranean coast in general is very beautiful.

Taken from marocguide: Pictures from Fnideq, Restinga, Marina Smir, Cabo Negro and Martil

http://marocguide.blog.ca/2007/11/16/fnideq~3303905/

















































































































































































​


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yup :yes: sorry, i meen door or bab not babes :lol:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Ohh, my thread! I missed it!


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice thread


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Jijel** | Algeria*



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/4696685196/


----------



## El-Sahraoui (Jul 14, 2010)

*Laayoune | Morocco*


----------



## ICOSIUMCITY (Jul 28, 2007)

I just came across this thread and I am so happy, this is a great initiative, thanks for that CASAMOR ...


----------



## ICOSIUMCITY (Jul 28, 2007)

Merci El Sahraoui, de poster des photos de la3yyoune, magnifique mashallah

Permettez moi de poster des photos recentes d'Alger, que j'adore 
*ALGIERS 2012/ ALGERIA *


----------



## ICOSIUMCITY (Jul 28, 2007)

few more...


----------



## El-Sahraoui (Jul 14, 2010)

Merci a toi ICOSIUMCITY, merci pour ton partage de photos d'Alger la Blanche.


----------



## ICOSIUMCITY (Jul 28, 2007)

El-Sahraoui said:


> Merci a toi ICOSIUMCITY, merci pour ton partage de photos d'Alger la Blanche.


bla mziya la3ziz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Morocco :cheers:


----------



## ICOSIUMCITY (Jul 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Morocco :cheers:


the last pics are from ALGIERS ALGERIA, christos-greece:lol:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos...:cheers:


----------



## El-Sahraoui (Jul 14, 2010)

*Dakhla | Morocco*


----------



## ilyassmos (Jan 4, 2011)

Marrakech - Morocco (by Simon Saliot-FB)


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amazing pics ..


----------



## TheSkyscraper (Sep 5, 2012)

Casablanca Compte maintenant dans les 6 millions d habitants avec agglo
Rabat 3,5 millions
Tanger kenitra agadir oujda Marrakech Fès meknes tetouan nador entre1 et 2 millions chaque ville


----------



## TheSkyscraper (Sep 5, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Tétouan town looks fantastic... very nice


Tetouan is a city


----------

